# Abandoned Manor house AKA Red Dress Manor



## Ghostbusta (Jun 6, 2015)

Our latest adventure seen us heading to the infamous red dress manor, which is a beautiful old building located down some sleepy country lanes. The architecture is certainly unique and had one of our cameras not have given up the ghost there would have been more shots!

The property has been vacant since the 1970’s and unlike most other explorations we have been on, the building has not been stripped, which made it feel more personal. The house still carries the signs of life, it is littered with personal belongings and letters addressed to the former residents, though it is evident no-one has been here for some time. Unfortunately a lot of the items which make it unique have been taken by people who clearly have no morals, this includes the iconic red dress.

We were unsure if the outbuildings belonged to the property as they were surrounded by cows and evidently still in use by the local farmers.

Floors within the building are deteriorating to some extent and whilst not as bad as some we have visited, its safe to say we took caution, particularly on the upper levels.




























































































If your interested you can grab a few more images from our site here


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Jun 6, 2015)

What a great place!


----------



## focus (Jun 6, 2015)

Absolutely amazing!


----------



## smiler (Jun 6, 2015)

That is nicely done, I agree it's a shame that the iconic red dress has disappeared, but it happens, I enjoyed looking, Thanks


----------



## ChosenOddRibbon (Jun 6, 2015)

Such Beauty


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 7, 2015)

I never tire of reports from this house and you've got some great shots here.


----------



## freeclimb (Jun 8, 2015)

I really like those shots, nice to see some conservative use of HDR! Is the table in the kitchen missing now as well?


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 8, 2015)

Brilliant! Not seen the exercise books before. 
Excellent photos, thanks for sharing


----------



## jamesfuller (Jun 9, 2015)

Nice work, great to see.
When I see these types of houses, I always wonder what must have happened, what went so wrong?


----------



## woodlandpool (Aug 14, 2015)

What amazing photos. The place that time forgot with the remnants of past lives still in situ. I never knew these places existed, with contents still in place. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 15, 2015)

Some different shots than in other reports. Makes this posting interesting. Never seen the exercise books before. Thos statements were dated 1993 wasn't vacant in the 1970s.


----------

